

IBM Reveals Proof of Concept for Blockchain-Powered Internet of Things - xkarga00
http://www.coindesk.com/ibm-reveals-proof-concept-blockchain-powered-internet-things/

======
Sonicmouse
I'm about over the term "internet of things" \-- it's starting to irk me like
"information super-highway" does.

~~~
o2sd98
How about "Network of Non Human Data Publishers"?

